# Mugre



## Francelho

Olá. Para dizer "_mugre_", a sujidade *gordurosa* que se acumula, por exemplo, nas paredes das cozinhas; só achei em português o termo _sujeira_. Porém, _sujeira_ não me dá a ideia de ser necessariamente gordurosa, a não ser que vocês digam o contrário. Existe uma palavra mais apropriada?

Obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

'_Sebo_', talvez.


----------



## Vanda

Mancha de gordura..., gordura...., sujidade


----------



## metaphrastes

"crosta de gordura"
Vide Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de crosta

"Crosta" é o termo usado, inclusive, para a gordura enegrecida e muito rija acumulada em torno das frigideiras, e que custa muito a arear (isto é, _limpar por fricção, inicialmente com areia mas também com palha de aço e detergente, &c)_


----------



## pfaa09

Ou também "camada de gordura" que é a forma que usualmente ouço e digo.
"Tenho de limpar aquela camada de gordura do forno."
"Tenho de limpar as paredes da cozinha, já têm uma camada de gordura."


----------



## Guigo

Houaiss consigna _mugre_. 
*mugre*
substantivo masculino _( 1649-1666)_
*1* oxidação e sujeira em metais por força do uso e exposição à atmosfera
_‹ o m. das velhas moedas ›_
*1*.*1* fig.
_‹ as riquezas de nossa língua injustamente abandonadas ao m. pelo desleixo e a insciência de gerações ›_


Para aquela sujeira que fica entre azulejos e/ou ladrilhos já ouvi a forma _musgo_, talvez um corruptela regional de mugre.


----------



## Áskera

Por acaso «sebo» é usado no Brasil?

Com «gordura», mesmo que a sujidade seja devido à umidade, se entenderia que é uma sujidade geral e não procedente da gordura animal?


----------



## Vanda

Sebo, além da gordura animal, é usado para: livraria de livros usados; pessoa convencida e antipática; coisa suja: "isto aqui está um sebo''.


----------



## Áskera

Uhmmm. Obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## patriota

Áskera said:


> Com «gordura», mesmo que a sujidade seja devido à umidade, se entenderia que é uma sujidade geral e não procedente da gordura animal?



Se a origem for umidade e tiver uma coloração mais escura em vez de amarelada,  _gordura_ não fica bem. Dizemos _mofo _ou _bolor_.


----------



## gato radioso

Também, ao menos em castelhano, "mugre" diz-se figuradamente ao respeito de pessoas ou ideias que achamos detestáveis ou insuportáveis.


----------



## Áskera

Perfeito. Valeu pelas suas respostas.


----------



## anaczz

Áskera said:


> Por acaso «sebo» é usado no Brasil?
> 
> Com «gordura», mesmo que a sujidade seja devido à umidade, se entenderia que é uma sujidade geral e não procedente da gordura animal?


Uma coisa muito engordurada, pode ser chamada "sebosa". É um termo bem pejorativo, usado, por exemplo, para cabelos muito oleosos.


----------

